# Kijidiot first thing this morning



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I have a pair of brand new unused commuter type tires I am selling for a buddy who doesn't do dealings very well. He asked me to put them up for him since I do more sales and dealings in general than he does. First thing this morning, it began...............and ended with me blocking somebody I just didn't want to deal with anymore on a Sunday morning before my first coffee is even done. I know some here have dealt with worse, but this is one of the more annoying guys I've had. Selling anything should never have to be a "I need an entire bottle of wine to clear this guy outta my head!!!" situation. First damned thing this morning. UGH!!!!


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Wonder if that person's behaviour is the same face to face?


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I admit, I practiced some restraint. Thought about being the a-hole, but decided to go above that. I can't imagine what he'd have been like in person. I was pretty sure if he'd agreed to the asking price, he'd then ask for delivery, then end up NOT having the $80 and offering me less at meeting. I've never blocked anybody on Kijiji before today, but I'm now finally tired of this crap on 9 out 10 ads.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Maybe it’s because I’m self employed and I periodically have to deal with people asking silly questions or asking for a deal, but honestly, I didn’t really see anything block worthy there. Generally speaking, as long as someone is polite, which he was IMO, then I try to be polite back, especially over a text conversation because you can roll your eyes all you want without them seeing.


----------



## Boyce Philips (Sep 12, 2021)

From my experiences at Kijiji the odds are 50/50 of getting that crap. I feel the grief.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I agree, but I don't want him dropping my rating because I didn't give him the price he wanted. It was the asking for a discount like it was his prerogative. Starting out at exactly 50% of asking started it downhill for me. Something I've never done, and never will.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Good restraint.


----------



## SteveS (Apr 25, 2006)

I've sold new and used cars for 35 years and those are two fairly normal conversations.

What I've learned is not to take it personally. It's just the way some people feel they need to do it.

I wouldn't block them but if $80 is what you have to have then stick to it. They'll either pay the price or go away.

Or you could just block them!


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I did unblock him to see if he'd come back and agree to asking. I just got to my tipping point with the 50% offer people. This guy was the one who had me get to that point. Next time I get one of these people, I'll just delete the first message. Even though I do try letting people know that I won't ship, deliver, trade, and will not tolerate lowball offers, I get exactly that. It's like a defiance attitude in the faceless people and their online presence.


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)

Sorry guy... have a great day..

next please...


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

$55 ???


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

$85


----------



## David Graves (Apr 5, 2017)

Being in the bike industry myself, I realize that any tires. Let alone ones that specific. Are friggin near impossible to find. The discount is that they're not waiting until next July for them. lol


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Verne said:


> I agree, but I don't want him dropping my rating because I didn't give him the price he wanted


I am not sure if you're envisioning him rating you without buying it or not, but I believe that was how the ratings worked in the past, which was really crappy. I believe now the seller has to confirm to whom the item ended up being sold to and then both confirmed buyer and seller can rate each other. It's a much better system. 

BTW, curiosity got the best of me and I saw the ad. If you want to avoid such instances, I would recommend just saying "price is firm" instead of "lowballing will be ignored." It's more true to what is going on. You didn't ignore the lowballer, and it looks like you want $80. So just be explicit about it and perhaps you can truly ignore all the crappy kijijidiots in the future.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Just don't respond.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Verne said:


> I won't ship, deliver, trade, and will not tolerate lowball offers, I get exactly that. It's like a defiance attitude in the faceless people and their online presence.


I would keep in mind that for some they’re thinking of the end price and how to get there. There’s the expectation of negotiating. So when offering 50% some people could expect that the seller will want to “meet them halfway” which ends up being 75% of asking. I never would use such a strategy but all I’m saying is that negotiation has few rules and standards across the board.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I've made plenty of deals through Kijiji and marketplace. I have never started at 50% and would think that many wouldn't even acknowledge that. I expect being negotiated with pretty much any time. Even with "firm" in the pricing, it happens, but to start at more respectable offer is what I'd consider negotiating, not starting at half. I find the people who offer half are more likely the flippers. In the end, it doesn't matter what is written in the ad's stipulations, people either don't read the ad fully, or just figure those are flexible additions to the bottom of the ad.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

It was just too early to have that start up for me. Sadly, being a conscientious seller, replying seems the polite and "professional" thing to do. I just reached the end of that line of thinking. Delete will be utilized far more now than ever. This guy just happened to be that last fibre of rope for me.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

tomee2 said:


> Just don't respond.


Not replying affects your reply rate and average reply. Better to firmly and quickly decline the offer


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I've got a 98% reply rate. Good point.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

isoneedacoffee said:


> I am not sure if you're envisioning him rating you without buying it or not, but I believe that was how the ratings worked in the past, which was really crappy. I believe now the seller has to confirm to whom the item ended up being sold to and then both confirmed buyer and seller can rate each other. It's a much better system.
> 
> BTW, curiosity got the best of me and I saw the ad. If you want to avoid such instances, I would recommend just saying "price is firm" instead of "lowballing will be ignored." It's more true to what is going on. You didn't ignore the lowballer, and it looks like you want $80. So just be explicit about it and perhaps you can truly ignore all the crappy kijijidiots in the future.


Has the rating system changed? I have a memory of being asked to rate the “interaction” with a prospective buyer, even though they never bought it. 

Also, as for the OP, now that they've added “fair negotiation“ to the rating criteria, you kind of have to price above what you want and then come down, if you care about your rating. Pretty annoying, IMO.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

"fair negotiation" is pretty broad interpretation. Seller be damned these days.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

My sympathies. 

I'm not nostalgic for small town newspaper classifieds...yet.


----------



## Permanent Waves (Jun 2, 2020)

You're more patient than I am - I would have stopped responding at "40 both". I have not posted musical instruments on Kijiji in years, long before the rating system was implemented. I would always provide ridiculous amounts of details and photos, and always advertise my rock-bottom firm price and "no trades". I'd basically ignore any message that wasn't "where/when can I check it out". I suppose if I did that today, my reply rate would be in the toilet. I did manage to get a 5-star review for a transaction as a buyer and left the same for the seller. I don't think the rating system takes Kijidiots into account.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

I've never cared about my reply rate. Just checked and its 90%

I don't reply to obvious phishing or bots. Does that affect it?

If so, pretty dumb.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Related to the OP, I had a possible buyer who annoyed me so much in the first two messages. I was determined to not sell to him. Also checked and he had low ratings and a few saying he was a jerk. He was ready to pay full price but I didn't care; I immediately couldn't stand him.

I was wondering if he could give me a low rating based on just the messaging interaction, but it sounds like now you can only rate people you bought from or sold to?


----------



## ykram57 (May 25, 2008)

Here’s an exchange that I had with tough guy Mike from Hamilton re: a Marshall SL5 listed at 650. LMAO 🤣


----------



## David Graves (Apr 5, 2017)

I've had two bad reviews left for me on Kijiji due to buyers being morons. And unfortunately, there's no way of properly dealing with it on Kijiji.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

There is no way to argue the review is based on the reviewer was just being resentful? I may start keeping screen caps of all messages that are not going in a normal progression just in case of having to argue a review.


----------



## David Graves (Apr 5, 2017)

Verne said:


> There is no way to argue the review is based on the reviewer was just being resentful? I may start keeping screen caps of all messages that are not going in a normal progression just in case of having to argue a review.


The first one was back before you had to complete a transaction. I was interested in trading guitars with someone in TO (I'm in NS) He started acting sketchy and messaged me from three different accounts trying to get a better price/ trade deal. I decided not to complete the deal based on my being pretty sure I'd never see the one I was trading for. He left a review saying I'd pulled out of the deal.
The second was more recently when I sold a pair of speakers. One was torn, but repaired. Both worked well enough that I didn't even realize there was a repair until I decided to put my Vintage 30's in the cab. Someone bought them. Didn't like the tone. Did not ask for a refund (he would have gotten it if he had) and left a review saying they weren't as described. I contacted Kijiji on both occasions. The first time they said they'd get back to me (they didn't) The second time I got no response. lol


----------



## ykram57 (May 25, 2008)

TubeStack said:


> Related to the OP, I had a possible buyer who annoyed me so much in the first two messages. I was determined to not sell to him. Also checked and he had low ratings and a few saying he was a jerk. He was ready to pay full price but I didn't care; I immediately couldn't stand him.
> 
> I was wondering if he could give me a low rating based on just the messaging interaction, but it sounds like now you can only rate people you bought from or sold to?


Pretty certain the review process happens only after a sale is completed.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

I also would be polite but firm in corresponding with kijidiots to keep my response rate at 100%.
Things have changed though it seems.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Not a Kijiji spring chicken. I always look at this "box" when dealing with anybody. It can make a difference in how I feel about how things will likely go.


----------



## alphasports (Jul 14, 2008)

Ya I have bought & sold a ton on kijiji and while generally successful with both buying (more) and selling (less) I seem to have developed a keen nose for a-holes right up front...either that or the fact I'm an a-hole too makes them easier to recognize haha! Generally, with kijiji and its pre-canned inquiries that tire kickers can use, like "Is this item still available?" or "Is this your best price?" etc etc, I simply ignore those. If one of those peeps is really interested they'll eventually take the 5 seconds to write their own genuine inquiry at which point I'll usually respond. Same with buying...I always write a personal inquiry, and can tell right away if I can work with the seller...the good ones reply promptly and courteously, the a-holes don't, which makes separating the wheat from the chaff easy. But yes, it gets very tiring when half the text in your ad is conditions like NO TRADES, NO LOWBALLERS etc etc yet 90% of the inquiries ask about trades or offer 20% of asking. This crap comes with the territory I guess but it gets demoralizing after awhile when you see how many idiots are out there.

The last couple of years I've slowed way down on the selling thanks to being much less reckless with purchases, only buying crap I really need/want 

Cheers


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

That's a good price on a good tire that I suspect would be hard to find in stock anywhere. Dude was pushing his luck a bit.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

An adolescent male in 2021 can thrive without being literate or employed. We created this society of incompetent young people.

They take their CERB cheque and buy a PlayStation 5 and a case of monster energy drinks and CBD edibles then figure “guess I’ll jump on kijiji afterwards to broker a deal where I receive 85% discounts with my remaining free money”.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I'll give you tree-fiddy for them.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

BlueRocker said:


> Not replying affects your reply rate and average reply. Better to firmly and quickly decline the offer
> 
> View attachment 379371


Agreed, I was thinking after saying no thanks the first time.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Some people here are wound up pretty tight.


----------



## Grainslayer (Sep 26, 2016)

player99 said:


> Some people here are wound up pretty tight.


Totally understandable..Life have been pretty stressful for alot of people these days😕


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Grainslayer said:


> Totally understandable..Life have been pretty stressful for alot of people these days😕


If someone asked me for half the price I would reply with double the price and lol.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Plus you never know if the guy that asks for half is willing to pay the ask. I have negotiated and then after being turned down payed the ask...


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

He said $60 was what he had. He was prepared to pay no more. He started at half. There was no intention to pay full. He was told $80........


player99 said:


> If someone asked me for half the price I would reply with double the price and lol.


I've done this a couple times with problematic people during negotiations.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Verne said:


> He said $60 was what he had. He was prepared to pay no more. He started at half. There was no intention to pay full. He was told $80........
> 
> I've done this a couple times with problematic people during negotiations.


People say all types of things during a negotiation.


----------



## Grainslayer (Sep 26, 2016)

player99 said:


> If someone asked me for half the price I would reply with double the price and lol.


Lol,ya,i wasnt justifying low ballin..


----------



## Archeonn (Sep 8, 2021)

I usually reply that I won't drop the price unless it doesn't sell for a long time. That usually gets them, because they know it'll be sold by then.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

What gets me is when you agree on the price, but the seller gets another higher offer and sells out from under you. Greatly annoys me every time.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Rollin Hand said:


> What gets me is when you agree on the price, but the seller gets another higher offer and sells out from under you. Greatly annoys me every time.


Makes sense to me if the seller does that. You weren’t willing to pay the asking price.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Unless you mean you agreed to pay the asking price and they got a higher offer…


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Rollin Hand said:


> What gets me is when you agree on the price, but the seller gets another higher offer and sells out from under you. Greatly annoys me every time.


I don't like sellers that try to turn it into an auction.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

TubeStack said:


> Unless you mean you agreed to pay the asking price and they got a higher offer…


Nope. We had agreed to a price. Then someone else came in and offered asking, after the agreement. 

I don't like that. When I agree to sell something to someone for an agreed upon price, it is theirs unless they tell me different.

I will admit that some people might find my ideas about honour old fashioned, but they have served me well.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Rollin Hand said:


> Nope. We had agreed to a price. Then someone else came in and offered asking, after the agreement.
> 
> I don't like that. When I agree to sell something to someone for an agreed upon price, it is theirs unless they tell me different.
> 
> *I will admit that some people might find my ideas about honour old fashioned, but they have served me well.*



I don't know that its served you that well. It sounds like you've sold stuff for less than what you could have got while missing out on something you didn't offer quite enough for.


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

TubeStack said:


> Makes sense to me if the seller does that. You weren’t willing to pay the asking price.


He said they agreed upon a price. Negotiations are closed at that point as long as the buyer shows up within the agreed timeframe, otherwise we call it an auction.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Identifiers of serious Kijiji buyers: 

"Whats your best price?"
"Where are you located?"
"Hi, I'm interested is this still available?" <- or whatever the prewritten Kijiji response is.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

guitarman2 said:


> I don't know that its served you that well. It sounds like you've sold stuff for less than what you could have got while missing out on something you didn't offer quite enough for.


Honour is more important to me than getting or saving 25 bucks. Not saying I am better than anyone else, it's just how I'm wired.

But don't get me wrong: I looooove a good bargain -- another key part of my wiring harness.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I had a pretty successful purge last year, but this time around, I ended up blocking a couple of users.

One was an obvious scam artist out of Montreal, another tried haggle money off a firm price for an amp.

Amp was like new and almost half of what it would cost new. 
First he wanted cash knocked off, then wanted cash off for lack of a footswitch.
Again, one of those guys with "that's all the cash that I have". Well, have a good day.

Another offered almost half of what I was asking for a guitar, so I countered with $100 over what I was asking.
End of messages with that goon. It was a rough go on a lot of deals this go around.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I have a guitar on kijiji right now that's almost 30 years old. Got the question "Are you the original owner?"

What fucking difference does _that_ make?


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

I am getting ready to sell a couple of things, so girding my loins, best that I can. I am not looking forward to it.

In fact, the more I think about it, the less I want the hassle (not to mention potential COVID infection).


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

JBFairthorne said:


> Maybe it’s because I’m self employed and I periodically have to deal with people asking silly questions or asking for a deal, but honestly, I didn’t really see anything block worthy there. Generally speaking, as long as someone is polite, which he was IMO, then I try to be polite back, especially over a text conversation because you can roll your eyes all you want without them seeing.


Politeness isn't just a matter of syntax but also of content (tact). Coming in with a 50% of ask offer when something is already reasonably priced is rude as %#@! and not a genius negotiating tactic. Though I will give him credit for trying to do that _before_ agreeing to meet up.

I agree though, when someone's not overtly rude it's best not to be either.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

2manyGuitars said:


> I have a guitar on kijiji right now that's almost 30 years old. Got the question "Are you the original owner?"
> 
> What fucking difference does _that_ make?


I guess its a good vetting question as to whether or not he will continue to ask you questions about the history of the guitar that you may or may not know. Is it so hard to respond "No, I've had it for 5 years", or "yes I'm the original owner. Whatever his reasons are for wanting to know if your the original owner or not I don't see that as an unreasonable request of info.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

guitarman2 said:


> I guess its a good vetting question as to whether or not he will continue to ask you questions about the history of the guitar that you may or may not know. Is it so hard to respond "No, I've had it for 5 years", or "yes I'm the original owner. Whatever his reasons are for wanting to know if your the original owner or not I don't see that as an unreasonable request of info.


I guess. Maybe I'm just cranky after looking at the flat-earth thread. 

...and I _did_ respond politely (as I always do).


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

HOLY CRAP!! I got another today. I have a pair of bike carriers for roof racks. Universal mount. I just got asked if I'd take less than asking. I agreed. He then asks if I can help install them to be sure they work. Ummmmmmmmm, no, that's your job to research these beforehand. Can you wait while we install them then? Ummmmmm, no, I don't have time for you to install them. Thanks for your time.

WOW. OKAY. THANKS. 


WTF is wrong with people?!? It's not myjob for you to find out it will work before you buy it/them. That's YOUR responsibility to ensure you know what YOU are buying. HOLY FUCK!!! People are really expecting flaming hoops that explode to be jumped through for a 2nd hand purchase. /rant


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Verne said:


> HOLY CRAP!! I got another today. I have a pair of bike carriers for roof racks. Universal mount. I just got asked if I'd take less than asking. I agreed. He then asks if I can help install them to be sure they work. Ummmmmmmmm, no, that's your job to research these beforehand. Can you wait while we install them then? Ummmmmm, no, I don't have time for you to install them. Thanks for your time.
> 
> WOW. OKAY. THANKS.
> 
> ...



And even if you did wait for him to finish installing, what your supposed to take them back if they don't work out for him? Its fucken Kijiji not best buy.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I know right!?! His reply "wow okay thanks" says everything about him. He apparently expects people to do his requests in order to make the sale. WTF?!? I am more amazed that he actually asked me to help install them BEFORE he buys them, than asking me to wait. Seriously??!! Just wow.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Verne said:


> I know right!?! His reply "wow okay thanks" says everything about him. He apparently expects people to do his requests in order to make the sale. WTF?!? I am more amazed that he actually asked me to help install them BEFORE he buys them, than asking me to wait. Seriously??!! Just wow.


For more money. Installation is extra. Pay first, if they don't work then you get refund.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I was ready to quote him my hourly rate of pay at work, and tell him that is being put onto his "negotiated" price. Nowhere in my ad does it state installation is included with purchase. I honestly didn't want to get into the discussion about paying first. I can imagine where that is going right away. I can't believe the gall some people actually have. UNREAL!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

player99 said:


> Plus you never know if the guy that asks for half is willing to pay the ask. I have negotiated and then after being turned down payed the ask...


I have literally never had that happen before.
you are a unicorn. Careful not to give away too many of your tactics here, in case you decide to buy something on this site.

if I get a 50% off offer, I’ll either ignore it (I don’t care about my reply rate, just my feedback which is perfect) or say “we’re too far apart, sorry.”, or “price is firm”.


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)

Rollin Hand said:


> Nope. We had agreed to a price. Then someone else came in and offered asking, after the agreement.
> 
> I don't like that. When I agree to sell something to someone for an agreed upon price, it is theirs unless they tell me different.
> 
> I will admit that some people might find my ideas about honour old fashioned, but they have served me well.


Here's my somewhat similar experience, not on Kijiji, but AutoTrader.
I had been looking for several months for a particular model of car which was quite rare in Canada, in a narrow range of years, and wanted something pristine and low-mileage.
Found one from a private seller on AutoTrader that seemed perfect--right colour, right condition, not too far away (couple of hours), really low mileage. Price was not trivial (in the $50K range), but if it was as good as it looked, not totally outrageous.
Drove to the big city to see it, and it was indeed perfect. Couldn't have been better. Practically a museum piece, a true unicorn. 
I told him I'd buy it at his asking price subject to spousal approval (which I was pretty sure I could get even though this one was over my intended budget), and we shook hands on the deal.
Significantly, I did not leave him a deposit nor write up an agreement of purchase and sale. Suspect I should have. Hindsight's great, isn't it?
I got the spousal approval I expected, and phoned him to say the deal was definitely on.
A couple of days went by, and it became apparent that something was fishy. He seemed to be completely clueless about how to go about selling a used car. I gave him a list of things he needed to do, and the steps needed to complete the transaction.
The next morning I got an email saying he had received an offer $3K higher than mine (and higher than his asking price), and if I wanted to ante up another $3K, the car was mine.
I thought long and hard about this, and eventually figured that if I gave in to his demand, I'd likely receive yet another email just like the last one.
So I very reluctantly pulled the plug, telling him goodbye and I hoped he'd enjoy his extra $3K in the knowledge that he had screwed me. I told him that, to me, a handshake constituted a commitment, and him not honouring that was deplorable. 
Never heard from him again.
The car disappeared from AutoTrader but reappeared a couple of weeks later, same seller, with a price much higher than his original ask. Makes me think the other buyer was a total fabrication. 
I never did find out what happened to the car after that. To this day I wonder if I did the right thing because the car was so perfect.
Shortly after this deal fell apart I found another one, not nearly as perfect, but certainly good enough for what I wanted, and for a lot less money. I still have that car today and am quite happy with it.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

You did the right thing. Even if you hadn’t found the second car, rewarding shitty behaviour on his part is completely unacceptable.


----------



## Grainslayer (Sep 26, 2016)

Im curious what % of asking price would be considered lowballing?


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

That would depend on how realistic the asking price is.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Grainslayer said:


> Im curious what % of asking price would be considered lowballing?





JBFairthorne said:


> That would depend on how realistic the asking price is.


And how you go about it.

I've sent messages saying your price is fair, but I have this much to spend, so if you are in a hurry or have difficulty selling I'm here for you. Not those words exactly, but once in a while I'll get a message a week or so later asking if I'm still interested. I have only done this for items that I have an interest in, but no real need - most of the time I offer full asking if the price is fair.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

blueshores_guy said:


> Here's my somewhat similar experience, not on Kijiji, but AutoTrader.
> I had been looking for several months for a particular model of car which was quite rare in Canada, in a narrow range of years, and wanted something pristine and low-mileage.
> Found one from a private seller on AutoTrader that seemed perfect--right colour, right condition, not too far away (couple of hours), really low mileage. Price was not trivial (in the $50K range), but if it was as good as it looked, not totally outrageous.
> Drove to the big city to see it, and it was indeed perfect. Couldn't have been better. Practically a museum piece, a true unicorn.
> ...


Well now you have me curious about what type of car it was.....


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

I'd rank that (OP) exchange mildly irritating at best. Just say no. Only 2 characters + send. Repeat as needed.

Side question: does it help to state FIRM on price? I'd think you'd get lowball offers anyway. I used to say OBO, but I stopped doing that. OBO is kinda stating the obvious, plus I've come to find that sometimes I'll get my full asking price with no negotiation at all.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

The OP enjoys drama rather than ignoring or just replying once, is my take. I ain't got time for that, personally.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

keto said:


> The OP enjoys drama rather than ignoring or just replying once, is my take. I ain't got time for that, personally.


M'eh... Sometimes I got time for that.


----------

